# Server dropping host connection?



## bwr001 (Oct 18, 2007)

We are running a Dell server (Windows 2003 SP2) that is approximately 8 months old.
We are not running active directory or domain control on it, it merely houses our MS SQL 2000 database for our retail management software.

Lately we have had issues with the host connection dropping and immediately picking up seconds later. When this happens it screws with the retail management software licensing and locks all the users out (about five workstations in total). We had thought that the router was the culprit but changing the router from a Netgear FSV218 to a D-Link wireless router only reduced the number of incidents.

We have also determined that it likely isn't the service provider which leaves us with the server.

When I check the event logs around the times of the host connection dropping I get messages like these:


> Event Type:	Warning
> Event Source:	l2nd
> Event Category:	None
> Event ID:	4
> ...


Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vtg_287 (Jan 23, 2008)

Did you locate a solution for "The description for Event ID (4) in source ( l2nd ) cannot be found"? I have the same issue and it is cause the system to drop the host every 2mins.


----------

